# Lynnhaven Inlet 11/1/2015



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Fished this afternoon from 4 to 7. Caught a lot of specks ranging from 10 to 13" on cheap Wally World 3" swimbait and Bass Assassin...none big enough to keep. When it got dark I was hoping to see some stripers busting bait but it never happened. The specks stopped biting but I kept on casting anyway. On my last cast a decent sized fish hit the Bass Assassin...luckly the Power Pro let me turn it...25" striper.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Nice report! Good to see that you're getting action this time of year.


----------



## slpezy (Jul 12, 2015)

nice catch! thank you for the report.


----------



## Captquin (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks for the report! Been thinking of heading down there when my buddy gets up here. 

Where do you fish? Off the pier or on the shore along the inlet? I know you can get back in there near crab creek, etc too. Just not sure where to focus for a one day trip.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Congrats,Nice looking hybrid striper you have there . been seeing lots of hybrids lately...


----------



## Mobcrack (Jan 15, 2010)

Just cause it has broken stripes it does not make it a hybrid


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Mobcrack said:


> Just cause it has broken stripes it does not make it a hybrid



Yeah I know.
From my cracked screen on my phone that looks like the body is more then 1-3rd it's length . kinda football shape. Can't see the head to well for the forehead bump to confirm..I may be wrong though.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

.


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice fish! Thanks for the report


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Very nice. This gives me some hope that their might actually be stripers around Chic's or Lynnhaven come Thanksgiving.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Flea,
Was thinking the same thing. Last year I didn't catch one striper worth keeping in Lynnhaven Inlet. That striper made all my suffering casting in the rain worth it. Seems like the temperatures are one month behind so hopefully they'll be around through December.


----------



## Merritt123 (Jul 1, 2014)

Nice one Phil!


----------



## FrankieP (Jul 28, 2014)

I went on the 29th out there paddled from crab creek to broad bay hitting dock lights. We got 10 specks and no sign of stripah. They were thick a couple weeks ago under great neck tho. Anyone know anything bout any trout out ER?


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

FrankieP said:


> I went on the 29th out there paddled from crab creek to broad bay hitting dock lights. We got 10 specks and no sign of stripah. They were thick a couple weeks ago under great neck tho. Anyone know anything bout any trout out ER?


This is my play ground area. None that I've seen ,caught or heard of in the er from Norfolk to the great bridge locks . all trout I've caught or heard of been caught from Lynnhaven ,ocean view ,williowbee area. With 95 precent being undersized. I say we are a month to month half behind . water been clearer then I have ever seen it, with more cat fish and white perch then normal. Very few boats out .I Can normally count them on one hand.. .

Power plant its mostly torn down so gonna Be interesting thus year. Imo we are not gonna have a trout season. I think schoolies are gonna dominate this Year .


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

nice report


----------

